# transportgigant.. kann keine eisenbahn baun



## masdaofdesasda (29. April 2006)

hi...!!

Ich spiel gerade transportgigant (endlosspiel) von der pc games ausgabe 05/06 und kann keine eisenbahn baun. der haken zum bestetigen des bauvorhbens wird nicht grun!!!! patch hilft nix weil dann kommt die meldung bitte legen sie die original cd ein, die ich ja nicht besitze wil ich das spiel von pc games heft hab!!

geld hab ich genug und alles ander flugzeuge, autos, schiffe usw kann ich ohne probleme baun !!

schon mal danke für eure hilfe 

grüße 
masdaofdesasda


----------



## Hismoom (29. April 2006)

masdaofdesasda am 29.04.2006 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> hi...!!
> 
> Ich spiel gerade transportgigant (endlosspiel) von der pc games ausgabe 05/06 und kann keine eisenbahn baun. der haken zum bestetigen des bauvorhbens wird nicht grun!!!!



Die Lösung ist simpel:
wenn Du den ersten Bahnhof mit einem Gleis gelegt hast, müssen alle anderen Schienen daran Anschluß haben, wobei der Bahnhof selbst auch als Verbindung gilt. Nachzulesen im pdf-Handbuch.
Viel Spaß


----------



## sixjollycowboys (30. April 2006)

Hismoom am 29.04.2006 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> masdaofdesasda am 29.04.2006 18:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da muss ich leider wiedersprechen. Auch wenn die Bahnhöfe mit Schienen verbunden sind, bleiben die Kurven gelb eingefärbt (= nicht verlegt). Selbst nach mehrfachen erneuten Legen der Kurven lässt sich der Bau nicht abschließen.


----------



## Herbboy (30. April 2006)

sixjollycowboys am 30.04.2006 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Hismoom am 29.04.2006 19:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vielleicht muss man vom bahnhof aus anfangen zu bauen. also nicht erst die kurve bauen, dann die kurve mit dem rest verbinden, sondern vom bahnhof immer en element dranbauen, und dann irgendwann halt auch ne kurve...?


----------



## Raildevil (6. Juni 2006)

Herbboy am 30.04.2006 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> sixjollycowboys am 30.04.2006 15:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo!
Sorry,wenn die Beantwortung der Frage etwas spät kommt,doch hab ich sie jetzt erst gelesen.

Anderst als beim Bau eines LKW-Terminals und der Strasse,muß das Schienennetz immer zusammenhängen.
Es geht nicht,daß du im unteren Eck 2 Bahnhöfe baust und diese miteinander verbindest wenn du schon 2 Bahnhöfe im oberen Eck miteinander verbunden hast.
Du mußt also von den beiden Bahnhöfen,die du als ersters gebaut und verbunden hast,weiterbauen.

Was nun deine eingentliche Frage angeht:
Die Schienen wie auch die Strasse wird immer in der Reihenfolge gebaut(kleiner Bautrupp) wie du sie auch verlegt hast.
Es gibt nun die Möglichkeit dieses zu beschleunigen in dem du nochmals über die Schienen(kostet nichts) drüber baust und diese mit Enter bestätigst.
So geht es aber nur bei geraden Schienen,bei Kurven geht es so:
Du legst die selbe Kurve nochmals drüber nur diesesmal drückst du die Leertaste.
Die Kurve sollte sofort gebaut und verfügbar sein wenn,wie oben erwähnt,das Schienennetz zusammen hängt.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir,wenn auch spät, weiterhelfen!
gruß
Raildevil


----------

